# Monstera advice



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew enough about Monstera (swiss cheese plant) to help me. I enjoy the plant and think it would look nice in my next tank, but when researching I've noticed that some get extremely huge. Can anyone tell me what type it is that I see people use in their vivs?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ,
maybe a small looking Rhapidophora tetrasperma or Monstera obliqua could be an option.
But M deliciosa is also one of my favorite plants, but even in my living room not possible, becausse the leaves turn always to the window,while i am on the other side .....of that window


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Wim:

Just stand outside all day

...I know, what a pain in the ass... But man o man do they grow well in bright light...



Wim van den Berg said:


> Hi ,
> maybe a small looking Rhapidophora tetrasperma or Monstera obliqua could be an option.
> But M deliciosa is also one of my favorite plants, but even in my living room not possible, becausse the leaves turn always to the window,while i am on the other side .....of that window


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Hi ,
> maybe a small looking Rhapidophora tetrasperma or Monstera obliqua could be an option.
> But M deliciosa is also one of my favorite plants, but even in my living room not possible, becausse the leaves turn always to the window,while i am on the other side .....of that window


Thank you. I looked up some information on the Rhapidophora tetrasperma and I may like that better than the obliqua. Do you by any chance have any information on the speed of growth. I may have an idea for a large leaf vining plant.. but only if it is a moderately quick grower. 

The obliqua.. in images it seems to grow out in a way that seems unkempt. Would routine clipping allow it to grow in more of a bush form, or is that just the way it would end up? I've had my fill of the unkempt look with my pilea lately.. and trying to stray from that.. if that makes any sense.

I'm new to plants.. which I'm sure is obvious. My next build is going to be a centerpiece for my living room.. so I'm wanting to take the time to choose the correct plants for a beautifully grown in viv. I appreciate any help given.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

You could go with Monstera siltepecana. It doesn't have the "Swiss Cheese" leaves, but it is small enough to maintain in a vivarium and is an attractive plant.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

phender said:


> You could go with Monstera siltepecana. It doesn't have the "Swiss Cheese" leaves, but it is small enough to maintain in a vivarium and is an attractive plant.


At the moment I'm looking for a unique and eye catching addition. Something that is out of the ordinary that gives an exotic look to the tank. Although that is an attractive plant it isn't exactly what I'm looking for at this stage. I'm hoping to find 4-5 specific plants that I will have room for.. and then start filling in a bit after I see how well they do. I do appreciate the help though. That is something I haven't seen before and may look into that as a background climber!


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Moriko said:


> At the moment I'm looking for a unique and eye catching addition. Something that is out of the ordinary that gives an exotic look to the tank. Although that is an attractive plant it isn't exactly what I'm looking for at this stage. I'm hoping to find 4-5 specific plants that I will have room for.. and then start filling in a bit after I see how well they do. I do appreciate the help though. That is something I haven't seen before and may look into that as a background climber!


If you are looking for a background climber I really enjoy Marcgravia and the shingling Rhaphidophoras. Only issue is they don't push out from the background like the swiss cheese rhaph does so they don't add a lot of volume. Some Peperomias might work too - I have the Pep sp. Costa Rica from Black Jungle and it climbs well and sticks out from the background a bit. Only issue is it grows kind of slow.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you. Those are some nice background climber suggestions. I've always enjoyed the shingling plants.. but they always seem so small when they are in pictures. I'll look into some of them to see if they might work for me. Thanks for the help.


----------

